# Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!



## Der_Glücklose (17. September 2004)

.....


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*

Geber mitgetauscht?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## prinzi-butt (18. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*

Deine Angaben sind nicht ausreichend.
Hatte mit einem anderen Gerät ähnliche Probleme.
Was hast Du für einen Motor? Benzin oder Elektro?
Wo ist der Geber montiert? Abstand zum Motor?
Wie ist die Stromversorgung? Gleiche Batterie wie zum Motor?


----------



## Der_Glücklose (18. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*

.....


----------



## Franky (18. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*

Hmmmmm......... Manchmal kanns so doof kommen, wie man gar nicht denken kann............. Bitte nicht böse sein - aber kann es sein, dass das Ding voreingestellt in irgendeinem Demo-Mode läuft??????? Den Symptomen nach würde das hinkommen...


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmmm......... Manchmal kanns so doof kommen, wie man gar nicht denken kann............. Bitte nicht böse sein - aber kann es sein, dass das Ding voreingestellt in irgendeinem Demo-Mode läuft??????? Den Symptomen nach würde das hinkommen...




Kannst Du meine Gedanken lesen. Das wollte ich auch schreiben. Was anders könnte ich mir auch nicht vorstellen.  |supergri


----------



## Jirko (18. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*

hallo glückloser #h

könntest du mal kurz´n paar konkretere daten zur montage deines gebers reinposten: wo hast du ihn angeflanscht.... tide-look oder saugnapf... winkel des gebers im wasser nach montage... und mal ganz kurz, welchen geber du nutzt (pt-wsx schwinger!? - wie franky schon sagte, manchmal ist komisch ) #h


----------



## Der_Glücklose (18. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*

.....


----------



## Jirko (18. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*

hallo glückloser #h


> Der Geber war waagrecht nach unten eingestellt...


du meinst doch sicherlich senkrecht bzw. parallel zur wasseroberfläche? #h


----------



## Franky (18. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*

@ Jirko:
Auch nicht dumm, die Idee - aber würde der Geber da nicht immer wesentlich mehr als 90 cm angeben, es sei denn, man liegt mit dem Heck zur Spundwand? Das Boot selbst wird länger als 90 cm sein, denke ich mal..... 
Da scheinbar sich das auch um eine "portable" Einrichtung" handelt, wird auch entsprechend Kabel mit Steckverbindung zum Lot hin getauscht worden sein... Ischon merkwürden!


----------



## Der_Glücklose (19. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*

.....


----------



## Franky (19. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*

@ Glückloser:
Der Geber MUSS mit der "langen" Seite nach unten zeigen - nicht mit der "Spitze"... Ergo: Lange Seite parallel zur Wasserlinie..


----------



## Jirko (19. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*

hallo glückloser #h

na, legger die pilsetten  :q

wenn der s*ch*winger  exakt auf 270° grad (parallel zur wasseroberfläche) liegt, dann reift so langsam die vermutung, daß du nen falschen geber an deinem lot montiert hast - is wirklich komisch, hab sonst keine andere erklärung für dieses phänomen 

meines wissens nach sind die schwinger für´s x-87er bzw. x-97er kompatibel bzw. identisch. da ich ein x-97er besitze, könnte ich dir jetzt anbieten, dir meinen mal per post rüberzuschubsen und du flanschst meinen geber mal an dein lot... werd mich vorher aber mal erkundigen, ob beide auch wirklich kompatibel untereinander sind... meld mich nochmal glückloser #h


----------



## Der_Glücklose (19. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*

.....


----------



## Der_Glücklose (19. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*

.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (19. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> hallo glückloser #h
> 
> du meinst doch sicherlich senkrecht bzw. parallel zur wasseroberfläche? #h



Wie soll das denn gehen? Senkrecht UND Parallel zur Wasseroberfläche?  

Ist schon so das die Geberstange Senkrecht im Wasser steht und der Geber dann natürlich Waagerecht ausgerichtet sein muss. Also möglichst in einer Linie mit dem Bootrupf. Es mag jetzt vieleicht etwas böd klingen aber das Flache Ende vom Geber muss nach hinten zeigen.  Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen.


----------



## silentwatcher (19. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*

Hi!

"Der Geber muß dort montiert werden, wo immer ein glatter blasenfreier Wasserfluss herrscht. Beobachten Sie bei einer Testfahrt, wo der Wasserabriss am Bootsheck am ruhigsten ist. Luftblasen(Kavitation) unter dem Schwinger/Bootsbaden verursachen Störungen, die die Anzeige des Gerätes stark stören oder ganz unmöglich machen"

So, wenn ich's jetzt richtig mitbekommen habe, hast Du den Geber genau in der Mitte des Hecks angebracht. In den meisten Fällen befindet sich der Kiel in Längsrichtung unter dem Boot, aber dieser Erzeugt bei Fahrt Wasserturbulenzen, welche nicht wirklich förderlich für ein klares Echolotsignal sind. Vielleicht solltest Du mal versuchen den Geber etwas ausserhalb der Bootsmitte zu positionieren. Böse Zungen behaupten, es soll helfen, wenn man sich die Bedienungsanleitung durchliest.#4

grotjes


----------



## Jirko (19. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*

hallo stuffel #h

man sieht, du bist wachsam - natürlich meinte ich waagerecht  (hätte in diesem fall natürlich auch waagerecht schreiben sollen... und nicht senkrecht )

@glückloser - meld dich, wenn´s akut wird #h


----------



## RudgerHH (19. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*

Ich war am besagtem Tag mit dem Glücklosen unterwegs und mußte seinen Unmut über die merkwürigen Werte ja nun auch ertragen, also noch ein kleiner Nachtrag.


Erst hatten wir den Geber falsch montiert dann nach erneutem studieren der Anleitung dieses berichtigt, leider immernoch falsche Werte, dieses aber auch bei Stillstand und auch bei leichtem Wellengang kann es doch im Drift 50cm unter dem Bootrumpf keine solchen Störungen des Gebers geben. Oder ?


Rü.


----------



## Jirko (19. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*

hallo rudger #h

unter der voraussetzung, daß der geber der passende ist und alle verbindungskabel ordnungsgemäß angeschlossen sind (wir gehen mal davon aus, daß das lot in ordnung ist), dann sollten mit euer "montagebeschreibung" keine störungen auftreten! #h


----------



## C.K. (20. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*

1 Euro :q

Sorry, das ich nicht helfen kann, aber das mit dem Euro ging mir so durch den Kopf! #c  :q


----------



## Jirko (20. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*

hallo glückloser #h

ich muß nochmal nachstochern : da ihr gepostet habt, der geber sei falsch von euch installiert worden, erlaube ich mir einfach die frage, ob euer, an der geberstange angeflanschte schwinger, auch permanent von wasser umspült wird (mindestens 0,50m unter der wasseroberfläche)?

versteh mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch patrick! ist ne ernst gemeinte frage und soll lediglich alle möglichen fehlerquellen ausschließen  #h


----------



## Der_Glücklose (20. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*

.....


----------



## a.bu (20. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*

Moin ,
mal ne ganz doofe Frage , habt Ihr im Menü die metrischen Anzeigen angewählt hört sich fast so an als hättet Ihr die Tiefenanzeige in Fuß . Habe mit meinem X85 anfangs auch einige Probleme gehabt aber jetzt möchte ich das Teil nicht mehr missen , ist echt ein tolles Gerät .


----------



## RudgerHH (20. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*

Nene war schon in Meter, zur Sicherheit auch nochmal umgestellt waren dann 600 Feet.




Rü.


----------



## Albatros (22. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*

Moinsen#h

also ich kenne diese o.a. Symptome nur bei älteren Geräten, die irgendwann einmal anfangen zu spinnen und dann ähliche Fehler aufweisen. Schickt man diese Geräte dann ein, kommen Sie mit einem Vermerk "Reparturaufwand übersteigt den derzeitigen Marktwert", wieder zurück. Aber bei einem neuen Gerät;+ Jirko, schick den Geber mal zu ihm, daß 87er dürfte eigentlich mit dem 97er baugleich sein und der Geber müsste passen. Ich habe auch keine Erklärung dafür...


----------



## p_regius (22. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*

Will's nicht beschreien, aber ich hab schon erlebt das angeblich ausgetauschte Teile identisch mit dem Original waren, nix mit getauscht, Batterie rein, läuft, Kunde schreibt was von Fehler, egal, Gerät läuft, _"wurde getauscht"_, zurück in Schachtel und an Kunden ...
War Elektro-Teil ohne Bezug zum Angeln, aber da das wonaders auch schon vorgekommen ist würd' ich das nicht ausschliessen.


----------



## Fishmac (22. September 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-87 ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!!!*

Hallo Glueckloser,

eigentlich koennte ich mich ebenfalls so nennen. Ich habe im Februar ein X-85 erstanden. Portable Lösung mit Speed- und Temperaturgeber. Tolle Sache dachte ich, bis ich in Schweden über den Asnen geschippert bin. Ich hatte mithin das staerkste Echolot und trotzdem ist die Tiefenanzeige entweder sofort oder ab ca. 6m ins trudeln gekommen. Da war dann der See plötzlich 1350 meter tief. Wie ist das nur moeglich dachte ich mir? Meinem Verkauefer, der laut eigener Aussage ebenfalls ein solches Gerät im Gebrauch hat, habe ich das Teil dann zurückgeschickt. Der kam zu dem gleichen Ergebnis wie ich. Das Teil spinnt. Kommt anscheinend vor. Jetzt gibt es ein Austauschgerät. Entweder X-125 oder X-135. Auch nicht schlecht.

Gruss, Fishmac


----------

